# Brine Cure



## berninga87 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just a quick question. I've read that if a cut is over a certain thickness 2" or 2 1/2" I think, it should be injected as well to ensure that the cure makes it to all parts of the meat and does not miss the middle. I've also found that once the meat is cured(I plan to make bacon), whether you rub a cure on or use a brine it needs to be thoroughly rinsed off to make sure that any and all cure is washed away. Wouldn't injecting cure into the meat make rinsing the cure from it difficult..as the cure is inside the meat? I'm planning on using either Bear's or Pops' method/recipe the first time around(both sound great so I'll eventually try both), but if using a rub cure like Bear's, and the meat is thicker, does it need to be injected as well, or can all this be solved by just letting It cure a few days longer? Sorry if this is already answered somewhere. I've been reading threads for the past few weeks regarding curing and bacon and for the past few hours tonight and couldn't find it. Plus I need some sleep!

Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, you should inject if the meat is thick as described or provide a pathway for the cure to get into the meat, such as scoring into the meat to the bone.  

You should rinse off the meat because the surface can have pathogens forming on it picked up during the curing and handling process - feel a bit slimy.  But, you're not trying to 'rinse out the cure' inside it, just a quick rinse under the tap.  Your penetration holes during injection are subject to contamination; you need to use good sanitary procedures with your injection equipment but as long as you do there are no worries.  Rinsing is more necessary with dry-curing than wet-curing as the concentration is much higher but both accomplish the same thing - curing the meat with nitrite.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm sure Bear will be along to explain his method to you and answer your questions.

I have used Pop's recipe many times & it's very easy to use. I have not tried dry curing the way Bear

does it, but I don't use TQ either.


----------



## berninga87 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying on that! Another thing I just thought of. I pretty much understand the difference between what cure #1 and #2 are now, and I think I also read somewhere that most #1's are basically the same(DQ, Instacure, etc..) but is TQ a #1 also? I haven't able to find any cures locally yet and may have to order online. Pops, if you wouldn't mind posting a link to where I can find your cure I would be most appreciative. I'd rather just use the exact same thing for your recipe than hope something that looks the same is. Thanks!


----------

